# Question on Shimano 9 speed rear casette spline



## VenMod (Mar 12, 2006)

Sort of a strange question.

With a second tot on the way, I am getting ready to make birth announcements similar to what we did for our first child. Last time it was the little ring for a crank.

















This time, seeing that I have been doing a lot of SS on the new bike that I built (frame building content), I would like to make rear cogs. Tooth profiles are a piece of cake, but I have not been able to find anywhere that had a dimensioned drawing of the 9 speed cassette interface. Worst comes to worst, I can reverse engineer it, but it would be easier if this is something that has already been done.

Anyone have the specs for the rear spline on a 9 spd cassette?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## VenMod (Mar 12, 2006)

Just in case anyone else is interested in this...

Here is what I came up with. It fits fine on a Hope SS spline. I did not add the index feature because I wanted to be able to flip the cog. You can make your own assumptions about what the actual circle diameters are.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

That's not right. Take another close look at a shimano freehub/cassette and you should be able to see why that print has serious problems.

Also, your tooth profile seems incorrect.

I'll try to remember to post what I have later today.


----------



## VenMod (Mar 12, 2006)

I know the dimensions are not exact. I pulled the dimensions off a calibrated scan of an existing cog. I do know that it fits and works well on a hope hub, I have one ride in on it.

Generally these are just trinkets to announce the birth of my son, but in the future it would be nice to have the capability to make any tooth count that I want. The tooth profile was generated assuming a 0.500" pitch. It meshes well with the chain and again it is mostly cosmetic.

I would be very interested in what the actual dimensions are.

Paul


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I think PVD means you're missing the little spline, but for a single cog it doesn't really matter.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Too busy still, but it's the geometry of the spline for sure that is wrong. Also the gear tooth geometry looks wrong as well.

-p


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

pvd said:


> Too busy still, but it's the geometry of the spline for sure that is wrong. Also the gear tooth geometry looks wrong as well.
> 
> -p


I´m also interested, so it would be nice if you post what you have.

I would like to design a chainring for my fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey folks,

Sorry for the wait. Super busy lately.

This is my take on the Shimano Hyperglide spline pattern on the sprocket side. This is based soley on my reverse engineering and not on any published specification. I'd love to see that if someone has it.

-p


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry, my bad. I really shouldn't have posted that print yesterday. It's not really well done and could be a bunch better. I don't think it properly communicates the spline. I'll redo it later this morning and it will be far more clear and simple.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry about all that. This is the correct way of looking at the sprocket:


----------



## wolfundwolf (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for the Picture!


----------



## wolfundwolf (Aug 21, 2013)

But why it is not possible to see the Picture? I'm a new Member only because of this...


----------



## calstar (Mar 26, 2013)

wolfundwolf said:


> But why it is not possible to see the Picture? I'm a new Member only because of this...


You're not alone, whats the glitch?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Its the god damn *N*o*S*uch*A*gency that came here and STOLE all the pics. In ALL threads. No one reads the news anymore??


----------

